# نريد قاموس او مترجم لمصطلحات الهندسة الطبية



## م.محمد الحفار (8 فبراير 2008)

يعطيكم العافية

هل يوجد مترجم لترجمة مصطلحات الهندسة الطبية فمثلا مصطلح zonography
برنامج الوافي غير قادر على ترجمته فهل يوجد مترجم لترجمة مصطلحات الهندسة الطبية


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

شو ما لقيت رد لهلق ع الموضوع 
بيعينا الله شو بدنا نساوي .. ؟
بس شكرا" على طرح الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

نحنا عم ننتظر مشاركاتك لا تبخل علينا فيها ..
أنا بعرفك بتحب تفيد رفقاتك ..؟ بلكي بعدين أنا كمان بشارك معكون ؟


----------



## ليدي لين (22 فبراير 2008)

عفوا لكن اعتقد انه اذا تستخدموا قاموس غير برامج الكمبيوتر افضل يعني ترجع للكتاب لانه في كثير من المصطلحات واكثر من معنى في الكتاب اما الوافي وغيره يحدك بمعنى واحد


----------



## مهندس بلال (25 فبراير 2008)

يا هلا أبوحميد , رح حاول دورلك اذا في ...........


----------



## مهندس بلال (25 فبراير 2008)

حبيبنا أبو حميد اخترتلك روابط من المنتدى انشا الله تلاقي فيهون طلبك :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50985.html

و كمان :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t26359.html


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (4 أبريل 2008)

كيفك مهندس بلال والله انك دائما مخجلني بذوقك
وشكرا للمهندسة تمارا وليدي لين على المرور

وبدي رايكم بالموقع www.4amed.com
قيد التصميم


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير............

وشكراا.


----------



## المهندس الطبي (14 مايو 2008)

مرحبا يا محمد شو أخبارك شايف مشارك بالمنتدى
انا المهندس سلطان وين نوط الحقووووووول


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (16 مايو 2008)

أهلين بالمهندس سلطان
ودفتر الحقول عندي
امتى ما بدك ياه بعطيك ياه
وبعدين هيك يا منظوم بتطلع ما بتخبر حده ؟

شلون الشغل الهندسة الطبية بالسعودية 


وشو الشركة العم تشتغل فيها؟
وشد همتك مشان نخطبك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وسلم على م.طارق كثييييييير
وانا ان شاء الله اذا نجحت عالسنة الرابعة يمكن اوقف دوام واشتغل بشهادة المعهد شي سنة مشان الخبرة شو رايك ؟


----------



## المهندس الطبي (22 مايو 2008)

ونعم الرأي بس ما بدك تنسى الدراسة وتتلهى بالشغل 
لأنو المشكلة متى ما الواحد شاف العملة بصير صعب عليه يتركها
راسلني على ال****** عنواني foxmanfox1983***********
وبخبرك بالتفصيل شو يللي عم يصير معي سلام ولا تنسانا بمواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## ستوكس (18 فبراير 2009)

حفار إذا بدك هيك قاموس أنا عندي 
هو قاموس مخصص وكتير مرتب


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (19 فبراير 2009)

أحلى ستوكس
اذا بكون عندك راح تخدمني كثير وممكن تبعته رسالة خاصة
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## حسان الشيخ (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال محمد والدراسة والعمل إن شاء الله بخير انا عندي dvd قاموس مصطلحات اذا بتحب ببعثه الى الكلية (كلية دمشق ) صديقك اللمخلص حسان شيخ محمد


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (27 فبراير 2009)

أهلين حسان ّ( احلى مشروع تفتيت حصى)
وينك يا زلمي ما عدنا شفناك واذا نزلت على المعهد خلينا نشوفك
انا كان معي رقمك وضاع موبايلي فضاع معه رقمك 
وانا هلق صرت بالسنة الرابعة ؟
وانت شو صار معك؟


----------

